# Ft Pierce Inlet Park



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Its a cool place. With the weather being what it is you will be best off finding the backside of an island out of the wind


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Park is real nice. If you have bait you can find snook out on the north jetty inside the inlet. Lots of big jacks busting bait and will take big poppers. South jetty inside inlet is a good spot for nightime snook.

Good set of flats west of the park on the north side with trout, reds and snook....few good islands to get out of wind. The north causeway bridge is a hot spot at night for big snook either on live bait or Flarehawk jigs. You'll see lots of boats anchored up there at night.

Good restaurants and bars on the south side of the inlet over the South Causeway Bridge. On The Edge is a good Tiki Bar with music located on the water with a great dock with lots of snook.


----------



## gillz (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Cut and Net. Hopefully the wind won't be blowing to hard


----------

